# Zeus Top Cover



## cloudedhead (4/4/18)

Hi

Anyone has stock or know where I can get a replacement top cap/cover for the Zeus RTA ?

Thanks


----------



## geekvape (6/6/18)

Hi,

We are geekvape offical store,please order it by this link:
https://www.geekvape.com/store/replacemnt-top-cap-for-zeus-pla.html

Any other questions ,be free to send mail to us
store@geekvape.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------

